# NB!!! Vote for Cape Town vape meet date



## Marzuq (7/10/14)

hi guys,
here are the dates for the cape town vape meet.
please vote and voice your opinion.
if we dont settle on a date soon this vape meet is never going to happen.

votes will be counted in 11 days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (7/10/14)

My wife is due anytime now so I voted the 8th just incase. Im away in december so thats out.


----------



## RoSsIkId (7/10/14)

We moving in on the 1st Nov so that day is out for me


----------



## RevnLucky7 (7/10/14)

Voting December.... gives me just enough time to make an appearance


----------



## VapeSnow (7/10/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Voting December.... gives me just enough time to make an appearance


Second that


----------



## Eti1 (12/10/14)

November works for me.

Sent on the line


----------



## Riaz (13/10/14)

december for me please


----------



## Marzuq (14/10/14)

just a few more days left to get your votes in.


----------



## Marzuq (17/10/14)

looks like the vape meet is going to be in december. just a short while left to get your votes in


----------



## phanatik (17/10/14)

It's super far away, but December is probably best for most.


----------



## Marzuq (17/10/14)

phanatik said:


> It's super far away, but December is probably best for most.


probably serves as well as far as organising is concerned.
seems like quite a bit of work still to come. venue needs be selected and so forth


----------



## phanatik (17/10/14)

I'm happy to help finding a venue, but I need to know headcount and requirements (food, activities, etc etc)
Oh and roughly where? N-suburbs, S-suburbs, blah blah


----------



## Marzuq (17/10/14)

phanatik said:


> I'm happy to help finding a venue, but I need to know headcount and requirements (food, activities, etc etc)
> Oh and roughly where? N-suburbs, S-suburbs, blah blah



just stick your suggestions here
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/nb-cape-town-vape-meet-location.6092/
we can create a pole to take a vote once we have a few options.


----------



## Marzuq (20/10/14)

looks like all votes are in. the cape town vape meet date is set for 06 December 2014.

guys please leave your locations suggestions here
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/nb-cape-town-vape-meet-location.6092/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rellik (21/10/14)

@Marzuq I'm not sure which thread to post this in, but here goes in any case.
I have phone and mailed Leon at the Theo Marais Cricket club regarding a possible venue. Waiting for feedback and will let you know as soon as I hear anything.


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

Rellik said:


> @Marzuq I'm not sure which thread to post this in, but here goes in any case.
> I have phone and mailed Leon at the Theo Marais Cricket club regarding a possible venue. Waiting for feedback and will let you know as soon as I hear anything.


perfect thanks. we will await your response.
thanks for getting the ball rolling


----------

